# slaine69's pics so far



## slaine69

Yo here's some 40k art I done that I'm trying to float around the net, I'm a big old fan of the warhammer universe and I hope you guys think these pics do it some justice, they're in order of when I done them so you'll have to look at them all to see the best ones mwahahahahahaha that's one for chaos and bugger the emperor 
Angron








Leaman Russ








Magnus the Red








captain Loken of the Sons of Horus brutally tears his way through the reanimated corpses of the marines sent to uphold imperial law on Davin, through twisted circumstance and malevolent design they were given over to the plague god and now seek to drag the warriors of the warmaster into the rott and filth filled swamps of Davins' moon








bit of Russ and Angron madness








Istvaan III








and in 3D








Russ again








Perturabo








possessed marine:Howl at the warp my child for you have been chaos blessed 








Word Bearer massacre








kHAAAAAAAAAAAAAARN! well my own version anyhow 








Patrol:skirting the perimeter of the off-world beacon, appreciating the somber moments before the impending warcry of the Xenos the Ultramarines make ready for bloodshed with courage and honour!








Aftermath:exultant in rage, fueled by the sacrifice of life, come then brothers scream out your prayers to the four dark lords, make thyself known through the fell piety of thine actions and live only for blessings and battle......."ALL PRAISES"








hop ya like 'em I expect there will be plenty more to come


----------



## Epatus

errrr....:shok: Someone went back for seconds when they were handing out talent. Good job Shane!


----------



## dark angel

Great work!


----------



## Syph

Holy hell. 

Serious. What do you say about quality like that?!


----------



## slaine69

sweet!! totally chuffed you like 'em, now I gotta wait for the negative comments to roll in as I just posted a big chunk of these pics in the miniatures gallery by mistake......tut tut rookie error


----------



## squeek

slaine69 said:


> sweet!! totally chuffed you like 'em, now I gotta wait for the negative comments to roll in as I just posted a big chunk of these pics in the miniatures gallery by mistake......tut tut rookie error


Assuming you mean our gallery, PM Viscount Vash and he will be happy to sort it for you I am sure.

Fantastic artwork, I really like your style, particularly the last one!


----------



## dark angel

I agree the last one is by far the best in my opinion


----------



## Proccor

i love the last pict of Russ the best, and the one of Magnus looks awesome!


----------



## humakt

Patrol and Aftermath have got to be my favorite images you've put here.

Keep them coming.


----------



## Zondarian

They are all brilliant but the possessed marine is by far the best.


----------



## NurglingStomper

WOW, I mean really like WOW!!!! I really like the word bearer pic, but hot damn are they all good. Really nice work there buddy!! Have some rep good sir.


----------



## juddski

:victory:stunning ,those pics are just the mutts nutts slaine69 ,just one question ,why aren't you working for GW? ..i think they'd be interested ?...
and your a taffy as well ,
it just gets better :biggrin::biggrin: +rep


(BTW,the last but one is my favourite )


----------



## Disciple of Chaos Undivided

Man, i dont know what to say, this is some of the best 40k art I've seen. I hope you've sent some to GW. Definitely gonna keep my eyes open for more of your art.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

That's is like the epitemy of professional art, digital or not. Epic work dude, can I ask what program you used to create such great works with?

I like the Istavaan III one the best, it looks like a illustration of the book. Very well done, like some of the best homemade art I've seen in a while.+rep!!!


----------



## Hialmar

They look great, would love to see your take on Sanguinus, and also on the combat between Sanguinius and Horus.


----------



## RavenGuard123

Serious art man, they are really good.


----------



## robotweekes92

very well done with talent in every brushstroke but russ looks like a choas primarch and i never remember him that bestial or with that many spikes. arent spikey things reserved for chaos players?


----------



## Graf Spee

some serious work man. simply great. all thumbs up. +rep


----------



## Concrete Hero

I'm lost for words... Those are just incredible...The quality is immense! +Rep for that one for sure!


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Friggin' heck! Awesomeness beyond the scale of awesomeninity.
Truely well done, and cheers for the amount uploaded too. Have as many rep points I can offer.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## NoiseMarine

Damn..... Posessed is by far one of my favorites +rep


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Well fuck me sideways and call me a chewtoy...holy crap! That is some uber fantastic stuff you do there. On average, how long do those take you!?

+rep from Commissar Ploss


----------



## Mossy Toes

Wonderful work! In fact, the thread you posted up on the BL forums is what convinced me to sign up here, for the main purpose of congratulating you here!

Those last two are immensely awe-inspiring.


----------



## Initiate

Awe-inspiring. I love them all! But I believe Loken and Patrol were the best.


----------



## triggerfinger

oh my god. jealous of your skillzzz


----------



## slaine69

cheers dudes you awesome words are making me blush like a little girl with a stubbly ass beard. I haven't been posting here as much as I would have liked but there's good reason I'm working on a couple of new pics especially for you guys as a thanks for the awesome welcome, anyways to the questions!!

juddski- I'm on the case sending off artwork to any contacts I can find and posting on as many forums as will have me, though for 40k artwork no other furum has been as cool and supportive as you guys it's really given me a rush.........celts rule!

Farseer Beltiac- I use photoshop CS3 and these brushes http://adonihs.deviantart.com/art/My-Brush-Pack-118954791 I also used some of these brushes for texture an' stuff http://concept-on-mac.deviantart.com/art/My-Brushes-6-88472214 you just have to mess around with them until you get use to what they do (also the run down the brush makers give helps a lot)

Hialmar- Sanguinius is in the works, though not against Horus theres still a lot I have to figure out about how terminator armour can move before I tackle that bad mofo

robotweekes92- aye he does look pretty evil maybe overly so, I blame Adrian Smith's space wolves from 'the horus heresy collected visions'








see!!!!!

Commissar Ploss- it really depends on how much work you want to put in the picture the sketchy looking ones like Russ and Angron, possessed marine and the word bearer usually take around a days worth of work but the latest ones patrol and aftermath both took about a week each to do or as I measure time the whole series of the wire and the dresden files that I have on the t.v next to me though it's like having a radio most of the time

cheers to every body for the support it means a lot (particularly in a recession eh?) I'll try to get some more stuff up a.s.a.p


----------



## CaptainLoken

Got to say loved the Ultarmarine's pics. Pure CLASS!!!!!!!:goodpost:


----------



## deathbringer

wow these are fantastic
they are brilliant


----------



## Damned Fist

> Farseer Beltiac- I use photoshop CS3 and these brushes


I have to try this sometime. I am amazed at the quality of work people like yourself can produce with this program.

Absolutely outstanding work. Very, very impressive!:victory:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Damn right Celts rule! Fantastic artwork. I can very easily see this in galleries or better on the cover of White Dwarf. Try sending some in and see what they say. I am jealous of guys like you that can draw and paint to that magnitude. I might try to convince you to do some Daemon art fo me. +rep from me.:victory:


----------



## sundrinker

wtf is wrong with you what type inhuman monster can draw that well. mate that dam fine work i would kill to be able to draw like that rep+:good::good::good::cray:


----------



## Scarred-Daylight 64

I really don't have any words to describe the talent you have been blessed with!

These are amazing! REP! :victory: :grin:


----------



## wombat_tree

That is seriously brilliant!


----------



## BDJV

Fantastic work, I love the Possessed marine and the Wordbearer massacre!

+Rep to you!


----------



## dradcliffe09

Sorry GW, but you guys picked the wrong artists for your Visions of Heresy books! This guy is way better! I better keep working on my stuff....


----------



## shaantitus

Holy Shit. I am glad i found this thread.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Very very nice work. Do you take commissions for artwork?


----------



## Fumble Tumble

i have to say the last picture of leman russ blew me away... and the possessed one, you are great


----------



## Azkaellon

All i can say is i can't wait to see you draw a Thousand son marine


----------



## Oodles

I agree with everyone here! You have some fantastic talent! I honestly recommend that you(somehow) send GW a portfolio of your work and provide a link to the thread so they can see the reactions of the people who buy their products. If you arent doin this for a job, you should be! You are one skilled Mofo! If i were to request a pick, it would be of Darnath Lysander of the Imperial fists laying into an orc or 2. Some skull crackin goodness! But seriously what i said about GW and doin this for a job, you could earn some serious dosh doin that im sure! I will be lookin out for more posts!


----------



## BearsofLeon

I think you can see which one is my favorite...see my avatar


----------



## piemaster

I really like your possessed and "all praises" they're sexy right there dude.... Sexy on toast.


----------



## nabzy

love all of these.but honestly how much talent can one person have.i think you must have got all mine and i would like it back at some point:grin:


----------



## Hellucard

Just wow..outstanding..You should be at GW o.o wowie! Ur You siré, is fantastic!

And i absolutely love the Ultramarine patrol ..Wow..


----------



## Lord of the Night

Really excellent artwork. Have you ever considered doing some artwork of the Dark Eldar?, because if you did some they would be epic.


----------



## methodhigh

aaahh i see khorne has blessed not with the gift of killing but the gift of capturing our brothers doing what they are best at  awesome pics but need more berseker pics


----------



## Babypowder

Cool pictures man. I think my favorites were the last full scene ones. Did you do these at higher res? Would love to see more up close details!

Makes me want to try and do a full battle scene. I'd probably just get like half way and fail though haha. Keep up the good work, its inspirational!


----------



## emporershand89

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..................................:shok:wow, thats really good. Ummmm, question, whats with all the uber buff hairy space marines. Gaurd, Guard, we want Guard!!! But still, impressive. It's guys like you that bring definition to the 40k universe


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Holy crap man, nice pics!


----------



## MontytheMighty

i'm hopping onto this wagon a tad bit late but Slaine's work is just fucking awesome


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Absolutely awesome !!!*


----------



## papa nurgle

my eyes hurt from overexposure to PURE AWESOMENESS! :blackeye:


----------

